# شوفوا ابداعات برنامج Artcam



## ابو بحـر (28 يوليو 2009)

طلب مني شخص ان اصمم درع يقدمه هدية لصديقه بمناسبة مرور 25 سنة على زواجه فصممت هذا الدرع انتوا شاهدوا و احكموا و انا انتظر تعليقاتكم 
و طبعا هذا من ابداعي انا و ليس ابداع البرنامج انا من يحرك البرنامج و الحمد لله على ما اعطاني رب العالمين و انا جاهز لأي خدمة 



 
و هذه صورة جانبية مجسمة 


 
و السلام عليكم لا اطلب الا الدعوة بالتوفيق


----------



## kwspace (28 يوليو 2009)

وفقك الله الى مايحب ويرضاه 

عمــــل محترف

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



kwspace قال:


> وفقك الله الى مايحب ويرضاه
> 
> عمــــل محترف
> 
> شكرا لك


هلا بمرورك يا غالي و شكرا لثقتك بعملي تحياتي لك 
اخوك ابو بحر من دمشق


----------



## alaya (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو بحـر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



alaya قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 هلا بمروركم الغالي انشاء لله ان تكون اعمالي جيدة بالنسبة لحضرتكم


----------



## Ghyas (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## uuum9999 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## uuum9999 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو بحـر (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



uuum9999 قال:


> عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز


تحياتي لكم و لمروركم الغالي


----------



## بلال حامد العاني (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك عمل جميل ومحترف


----------



## apojoni (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ابو بحـر (22 أكتوبر 2009)

apojoni قال:


> مشكور


 هلا بمرورك يا غالي


----------



## alaadrita (22 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا باش مهندس ابوبحر انا اجد صعوبة شديدة فى تسطيب البرنامج ياريت تساعدنى هو دايما يطلب الدونجل وانا مش عارف اعمل ايه ياريت ترد عليا بسرعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد محمودي (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك عمل جميل ومحترف


----------

